# Best Goat Feed for Nubians?



## dkparker515 (Aug 29, 2013)

We've been feeding our Dam Purina Goat Chow since she's been milking. It's pretty expensive, though! Do any of you guys use anything else for your dairy goats that's just as good? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What area are you in and what other choices of feed do you have?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the Purina Noble Goat (dairy parlor) I'm happy with it. It's like $5.00 less here in WA. I used to use goat chow too, I really can't tell the difference.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We feed ADM (moormans) and have been very happy with it. But check and see what is available in your area. It varies from place to place.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We feed Noble Goat Dairy Parlor. It is $16 for a 50 lb. bag.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We feed show maker AP and soon will be feeding happy bleats mixture. For the show goat ap we pay 34 cents a pound ( 17 dollars for 50 lbs ) and for the mix we will be paying 37 cents per pound but im willing to spend the extra 6, 7 bucks for the good stuff. We will also be replacing the calf manna in the mix for the show maker. Make sure even if the feeds expensive to keep her on the good stuff to keep up her weight while milking.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ears of corn of course


----------



## dkparker515 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you all! We live in North Mississippi! We usually have to buy our feed at tractor supply because most local feed stores don't carry anything for goats? The Purina Goat Chow is really the ONLY thing we've found for dairy goats so far! We have a friend in southern Alabama and they have 4 or 5 different choice for dairy goats! It seems to have a lot to do with where you live! Thanks again!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

dkparker515 said:


> Thank you all! We live in North Mississippi! We usually have to buy our feed at tractor supply because most local feed stores don't carry anything for goats? The Purina Goat Chow is really the ONLY thing we've found for dairy goats so far! We have a friend in southern Alabama and they have 4 or 5 different choice for dairy goats! It seems to have a lot to do with where you live! Thanks again!


A lot of times you can get goat feed through a distributor in your area. I would google ADM and Essential, go to their website or call them to see if they have anyone in the area that sells feed out of his/her garage so to speak. It's worth a shot.


----------

